# Picking up the kids from school.



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Something i've noticed is that rich people are using Uber to pick their kids up from private schools. I had two just yesterday. While I was picking up one I noticed a black car picking up another kid. I checked the rider app while driving past one private school on Ventura Blvd in Encino at 2:50 PM, and there were five UberX drivers camped out waiting for the ping. One kid I drove said he uses Uber to and from school everyday. 

If you don't mind the thought of a minor rating you on your driving, this could work to your advantage if you're having a slow afternoon and want a guaranteed ping.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Yes I think thats the growing trend:
A safe, trackable, and "affordable" way to ferry well off kids to private school. 
I've picked up from Crossroads school in Santa Monica and dropped off in Brentwood hills.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Haven't had the school pick-ups/drop-offs, but have taken nannys home, and maids.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Sounds like a poor parenting decision. I wouldn't tell my kid to go into a stranger's car. Bizarre.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Sounds like a poor parenting decision. I wouldn't tell my kid to go into a stranger's car. Bizarre.


Yeah, it is very strange. I have a four year old daughter and can't imaging anyone other than family picking her up.

Back when I was 13 I did take busses all over LA by myself, but it's much different than getting in a car.


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

Well at least the "stranger" who is driving the kid went through a background check, with his name, address, social security number, picture, DMV record, etc on file, AND you can somewhat track his car.........


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Sounds like a poor parenting decision. I wouldn't tell my kid to go into a stranger's car. Bizarre.


It is a tricky one for a Parent - In the past some of my best regular runs were school runs. But I had known the family for years as the regular driver.

Even with background checks UBER have been caught out activating people that shouldn't have anything to do with Public Transport. I still think this provides UBERx drivers the opportunity to network and build a fleet of "regular" cars securing "regular work" giving some folk who value it, the peace of mind and certainty as to who is coming to get them, and if that 1st choice isnt possible, then the request is in good hands as the primary driver has a good bunch of affiliates around him/her. These bookings also secures a premium booking fee.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I thought I read somewhere that Uber policy is that children under 18 should not ride without accompaniment.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I have had a couple of rides where I took students to high school, both public high schools. If they were seniors, they might have been 18, but I don't want to be checking IDs. I am sure that would lead to a great rating!


----------



## runaroundruby (May 3, 2014)

I remember reading in the rules that we couldn't pick up anyone under 18 even with parents permission. 
I'm surprised so many are doing it but it does make sense. Of course the rich want to use Uber for their kids.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I've been picking up the same kid 2-3 times a week for three weeks now. His dad watches the ride on his phone and the kid is able to do the ride requests on his own phone. It's about a $22 ride so I'm stoked to get it. And he always gives me 5 stars.


----------



## runaroundruby (May 3, 2014)

Great Joanna. I won't be so paranoid about picking up teens anymore. Had a carload the other night with fake ID's admittedly..talking about taking Adderall loud and openly, sigh...that's when I KNEW they were under age!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SoCal_Uber said:


> Yes I think thats the growing trend:
> A safe, trackable, and "affordable" way to ferry well off kids to private school.
> I've picked up from Crossroads school in Santa Monica and dropped off in Brentwood hills.


Ditto, crossroads to westwood


----------

